
After web development - djangowithme
It&#x27;s the future, developing &#x2F; designing websites is so turnkey and any child is taught html&#x2F;css in elementary school. What field do you move to?
======
owebmaster
Although it is easy less people are developing sites because they just have
facebook. Software development will still pay the bills for a looooong time.

~~~
djangowithme
With innovations in services like squarespace, wordpress, web development
tools and frameworks, the push for kids to learn coding, and the overall push
into digital / IT, good'ol web development is going to fade away into a low
pay blue collar job (for most cases). Atleast thats how I interpret it.

~~~
owebmaster
It will (it already is), but this commoditization is common. The bleeding edge
development is still happening, like people developing squarespace, wordpress,
web development tools and frameworks. Look at github. Today more then ever we
have a lot of software developers living from their code and giving it back
for free. And we still have a lot of work to do, so actually more web
development jobs will be created before it start to decrease.

~~~
djangowithme
We are on the same page in terms of when this shift is going to happen, and I
100% agree with you in your description of the current software ecosystem.
Although, the point of my question was to explore other paths that people in
web dev could consider for when that time comes.

------
oliwarner
I spend much less time writing novel CSS to accommodate designs, and more time
on webapp and "real" software development.

I actually used to make half my wage converting tricky designs to good CSS
when £99 3-day cowboys let clients down...

Almost none of that now. _I 'm_ designing the UI for the purpose and we let a
framework handle the basic styling and circle back around to brand it.

Much healthier model from where I'm sitting but I worry for the graphics
teams. It's hard to convince a client to drop £3k on a design process when
they already have a functional (and not bad looking) interface.

